# Angelteiche Montzen, Belgien



## Tschacky (12. Januar 2016)

Hi,

Ist euch bekannt ob die Angelteiche in Montzen, da an der Burg

auch i-wann mal geschlossen sind, im Winter oder so ?

danke schon mal.


----------



## ADYX (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelteiche Montzen, Belgien*

Hallo!

Die sind 365 Tage im Jahr rund um die Uhr geöffnet.


----------



## Tschacky (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelteiche Montzen, Belgien*

Alles klar , vielen dank!!!


----------



## Steffen_ac (28. April 2016)

*AW: Angelteiche Montzen, Belgien*

Weiss jemand die aktuellen Preise?
War vor 5 Jahren das letzte Mal.
Ist das immer noch so entspannt: Hinfahren, Platz aussuchen und warten bis der Bauer kommt...

Danke!


----------

